# Monster Squad (1987)



## McMurphy (Sep 18, 2007)

A long, long time ago, I once dropped this film (Monster Squad) in a discussion, but never followed up on it.  

I am wondering if anyone else here has fond childhood memories of this movie about a group of kids, in the tradition of The Goonies, facing off against some of the most famous monsters in science fiction and horror history.

What is even more surprising is that I have yet to find Monster Squad on DVD in any stores.







Anyway, does anyone else have any thoughts on the film?


----------



## unclejack (Sep 18, 2007)

I actually don't find it surprising at all that you can't find the dvd anywhere, the movie wasn't that good. I mean, I liked it as a kid but I would never watch it in real life.


----------



## roddglenn (Sep 18, 2007)

I loved it as a kid, but haven't seen it in a LONG time.  I'd probably like to see it again just for nostalgia.


----------



## Aerandir (Sep 18, 2007)

Kick Him In The Nards!!!

The Wolf Man Has Nards!!??


----------



## unclejack (Sep 18, 2007)

Aerandir said:


> Kick Him In The Nards!!!
> 
> The Wolf Man Has Nards!!??


 
That's actually the only part of that movie I remember. That and the part where the kid is talkin to his dad and his dad sarcastically talks about some horror movie his kid wants to see and jokes that the next thing you know their gonna chop his brain up and put it in a blender. His kid replies by sayin that that was part six. I also remember that ridiculous song at the end.....wait....oh crap!!! See what you did, now you're makin me remember even more of that goofy movie. I'm gonna get off of this thread before my taste in movies is forever corrupted.


----------



## dustinzgirl (Sep 18, 2007)

I looooooooooved monster squad, probably wore out the VHS.


----------



## McMurphy (Sep 20, 2007)

dustinzgirl said:


> I looooooooooved monster squad, probably wore out the VHS.



I remember the sentence "you want to rent this out _again_" being sighed by my mother at the rental section of the local grocery store.


----------



## dustinzgirl (Sep 20, 2007)

McMurphy said:


> I remember the sentence "you want to rent this out _again_" being sighed by my mother at the rental section of the local grocery store.



LOL! Yeah, that and Thriller, Fright Night, and The Lost Boys.

My mom also said "why don't you get something we haven't seen before that the little kids can watch?"

Which, oddly enough, is a phrase I find myself repeating now that I have my own teen horror fan.


----------



## daisybee (Sep 22, 2007)

I loved this film as a kid, but noone else ever seems to remember it-so I'm glad I'm not alone.  Like the Goonies, a bunch of kids having crazy improbable adventures, my type of film. It appeals to the kid in me that is still waiting to be told I've been chosen to do something amazing. LOL. 
I'd love to watch it again- is it hard to find? I'll have to go searching.


----------

